# device not working properly in Non-plug and play driver



## sushan (Sep 22, 2011)

Below are yellow exclaimed in device manager:

This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)

Device type:  Non-Pulg and play driver
Manufacturer Unknown
Location Unknown

mpksl72fc8936
mpksl7782eebb
mpksl24c4e0e6
mpksl261e5d96
mpksl7ff2a216
mpksl62a903d6
mscank


effects of this problem:

the device may be unusable
the computer may crash oftern
the computer may go a long time without responding
computer performace may be poor


Action taken: Whenever I start the service, it says, : The system cannot find the file specified" 
  Scan for hardware changes,no response


Hope this info enough for the suggestion.

Cheers

Response from Microsoftno fruitful)

Code 24 means the device does not appear to be present. The problem might be bad hardware, removable hardware that is not removed, or a new driver might be needed. Devices stay in this state if they have been prepared for removal.
Resolution:
Complete the physical removal of the device. Then, I would suggest you to update all the drivers for your computer (chipset, video card, display and network adapter drivers) to the latest drivers by visiting the manufacturer’s website. 
Refer to the links below for more details on updating drivers:

Update a driver for hardware that isn't working properly
Update a driver for hardware that isn't working properly

Update drivers: recommended links

Update drivers: recommended links


Cheers


----------

